# J'aurais pensé que



## timpeac

Bonjour

Suite à mon message ici j'ai un doute sur la suite des temps dans



> avant de lire ce fil j'aurais pensé que l'imparfait conviendrait mieux moi aussi


 
en particulier le temps de "convenir". Est-ce que c'est bon ce que j'ai écrit ?

Dans un googlage je vois qu'on utilise le parfait conditionnel -

- j'aurais pensé que cela m'aurait permis d'avoir une meilleure position
le présent -
-j'aurais pensé que la clope nous rend plus bavards
le subjonctif -
j'aurais pensé que chaque jour on ait un nouveau livre à
le conditionnel -
j'aurais pensé que tu attendrais qu'il se lève pour aller chercher 
l'imparfait -
j'aurais pensé que la Beaugency était un fil de qualité

Est-ce que tous ces temps conviennent ? Ça change en fonction du sens ? Vous tiquez sur certains des usages ? Pourquoi ?

Merci


----------



## anangelaway

timpeac said:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Suite à mon message ici j'ai un doute sur la suite des temps dans
> 
> 
> 
> avant de lire ce fil j'aurais pensé que l'imparfait *conviendrait* mieux moi aussi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en particulier le temps de "convenir". Est-ce que c'est bon ce que j'ai écrit ? *Pour moi, oui. *
> 
> Dans un googlage je vois qu'on utilise:
> 
> 
> Est-ce que tous ces temps conviennent ? Ça change en fonction du sens ? Vous tiquez sur certains des usages ? Pourquoi ?
> 
> Merci
Click to expand...

 
Salut Tim! 

*Conditionnel passé*:
- J'aurais pensé que cela m'aurait permis d'avoir une meilleure position.
L'unique chose dans cette phrase est que cela me semble un peu lourd mais correct. Sauf si entre _pensé et que_, on y retrouve un autre bout de phrase : _à cette époque_ par exemple. 

*Présent* -
-J'aurais pensé que la clope nous rend plus bavards.
Là, je tique vraiment avec le _présent_, je ne sais pas pourquoi. (je dois réfléchir)
(Ici, j'utiliserais _l'imparfait_ 'rendait' ou le _passé antérieur_ 'nous eûmes rend*u'*)

*Subjonctif présent* -
J'aurais pensé que chaque jour on ait (nous ayons) un nouveau livre à... 
Je tique aussi. Ici, je préfère le _conditionnel présent_ 'on aurait/nous aurions'. 

_*Conditionnel présent*_ -
J'aurais pensé que tu attendrais qu'il se lève pour aller chercher...
Oui, pour moi tout à fait correct.

*L'imparfait* -
J'aurais pensé que la Beaugency était un fil de qualité.
Non, je ne tique pas.


Cela ne doit pas t'aider énormément, mais sûrement nos chers collègues vont t'apporter toutes les réponses.


----------



## LV4-26

D'accord avec anangelaway -  sauf sur ce point précis





			
				anangelaway said:
			
		

> *Présent* -
> -J'aurais pensé que la clope nous rend plus bavards.
> Là, je tique vraiment avec le _présent_, je ne sais pas pourquoi. (je dois réfléchir)
> (Ici, j'utiliserais _l'imparfait_ 'rendait' ou le _passé antérieur_ 'nous eûmes rend*u'*)


 - c'est _la clope_ qui est sujet, donc la forme correcte du passé antérieur devrait être _nous eut rendu
- _est-ce vraiment au passé antérieur que tu pensais ? Moi, j'entends plutôt le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif :_
J'aurais pensé que la clope nous eût rendu plus bavards.
_dans un style littéraire, évidemment.

Sinon, _nous aurait rendu _(conditionnel passé) me conviendrait bien.


----------



## timpeac

Merci à tous les deux. Et pour ma phrase qui m'a fait poser la question ?


----------



## anangelaway

Jean-Mi, tu as tout à fait raison : plus-que-parfait du subjonctif me semble parfait que je prèfère au conditionel passé à choisir. 
Pourquoi suis-je partie sur le passé antérieur? Va savoir...  

Tim, pour ta phrase j'ai répondu oui. C'est bien celle-ci ?


			
				TIM said:
			
		

> avant de lire ce fil j'aurais pensé que l'imparfait *conviendrait* mieux moi aussi.


----------



## timpeac

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Jean-Mi, tu as tout à fait raison : plus-que-parfait du subjonctif me semble parfait que je prèfère au conditionel passé à choisir.
> Pourquoi suis-je partie sur le passé antérieur? Va savoir...
> 
> Tim, pour ta phrase j'ai répondu oui. C'est bien celle-ci ?


Ah oui, excuse-moi, je n'avais pas remarqué que tu avais fait tes commentaires dans le texte même.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir


			
				LV4-26 said:
			
		

> :
> _J'aurais pensé que la clope nous eût rendu plus bavards._
> .


 
Il s'agit ici du conditionnel passé 2ème forme


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> D'accord avec anangelaway - sauf sur ce point précis - c'est _la clope_ qui est sujet, donc la forme correcte du passé antérieur devrait être _nous eut rendu_
> _- _est-ce vraiment au passé antérieur que tu pensais ? Moi, j'entends plutôt le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif :
> _J'aurais pensé que la clope nous eût rendu plus bavards._
> dans un style littéraire, évidemment.
> 
> Sinon, _nous aurait rendu _(conditionnel passé) me conviendrait bien.


Cette phrase ne serait-elle pas "elle nous aurait/eût rendu*s *plus bavards" ? Je sais qu'on ne fait pas l'accord avec faire "il nous a fait comprendre" mais avec rendre ?


----------



## paulvial

- j'aurais pensé que cela m'aurait permis d'avoir une meilleure position
oui je peux penser à des situations dans lesquelles j'emploierais un conditionel passé suivi d'un autre conditionel passé 
le présent -
-j'aurais pensé que la clope nous rend plus bavards
là je ne suis pas d'accord 
je dirais soit :
j'aurais pensé que la clope *nous aurait rendu* plus bavard 
ou encore 
j'aurais pensé que la clope *nous rendrait *plus bavard 
 et finalement (mais seulement à l'écrit ) 
j'aurais pensé que la clope *nous eût rendu* plus bavard (s_ubjonctif passé_ ?!?)

le subjonctif -
j'aurais pensé que chaque jour on ait un nouveau livre à
ici je ne sens pas cette phrase, et je ne peux pas dire si elle est correcte 
je dirais :
j'aurais pensé que chaque jour *on aurait *un nouveau livre 
le conditionnel -
j'aurais pensé que tu attendrais qu'il se lève pour aller chercher 
oui d'accord  ou encore :
j'aurais pensé que tu *aurais attendu* qu'il se lève pour aller chercher 
 l'imparfait -
j'aurais pensé que la Beaugency était un fil de qualité
oui je pense que ça peut être correct 
par exemple : _si j'avais été à ta place,moi aussi,  j'aurais pensé que la beaugency était un fil de qualité _
je note que les participants précédants pensent que ce n'est pas correct, mais ils ne disent pas pourquoi: ils ont peut être raison, mais j'aimerais savoir pourquoi .


----------



## anangelaway

paulvialj'aurais pensé que la Beaugency était un fil de qualité
[COLOR=magenta said:
			
		

> oui je pense que ça peut être correct [/COLOR]
> par exemple : _si j'avais été à ta place,moi aussi, j'aurais pensé que la beaugency était un fil de qualité _
> je note que les participants précédants pensent que ce n'est pas correct, mais ils ne disent pas pourquoi: ils ont peut être raison, mais j'aimerais savoir pourquoi .


 
Bonjour!

Je disais : Non, je ne tique pas, cela signifie que je trouve son usage tout à fait correct. Désolée, pour la confusion.


----------



## timpeac

paulvial said:
			
		

> - j'aurais pensé que cela m'aurait permis d'avoir une meilleure position
> oui je peux penser à des situations dans lesquelles j'emploierais un conditionel passé suivi d'un autre conditionel passé
> le présent -
> -j'aurais pensé que la clope nous rend plus bavards
> là je ne suis pas d'accord
> je dirais soit :
> j'aurais pensé que la clope *nous aurait rendu* plus bavard
> ou encore
> j'aurais pensé que la clope *nous rendrait *plus bavard
> et finalement (mais seulement à l'écrit )
> j'aurais pensé que la clope *nous eût rendu* plus bavard (s_ubjonctif passé_ ?!?)
> 
> le subjonctif -
> j'aurais pensé que chaque jour on ait un nouveau livre à
> ici je ne sens pas cette phrase, et je ne peux pas dire si elle est correcte
> je dirais :
> j'aurais pensé que chaque jour *on aurait *un nouveau livre
> le conditionnel -
> j'aurais pensé que tu attendrais qu'il se lève pour aller chercher
> oui d'accord ou encore :
> j'aurais pensé que tu *aurais attendu* qu'il se lève pour aller chercher
> l'imparfait -
> j'aurais pensé que la Beaugency était un fil de qualité
> oui je pense que ça peut être correct
> par exemple : _si j'avais été à ta place,moi aussi, j'aurais pensé que la beaugency était un fil de qualité _
> je note que les participants précédants pensent que ce n'est pas correct, mais ils ne disent pas pourquoi: ils ont peut être raison, mais j'aimerais savoir pourquoi .


Merci Paul. Les autres n'ont pas dit que "_j'aurais pensé que la beaugency était un fil de qualité " _ne convient pas, n'est-ce pas ? Vous êtes tous d'une seule voix il me semble

Edit - je voix qu'Ange a confirmé qu'elle ne tique pas sur ça


----------



## anangelaway

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> 
> Il s'agit ici du conditionnel passé 2ème forme


 
Bonjour !

Là, je commencer à m'enliser :
Je vérifie de nouveau:


> qu'il eût rend*u*
> *Conjugaison du verbe rendre*


Où se trouve l'erreur que manifestement je ne voie pas...?


----------



## marget

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Là, je commencer à m'enliser :
> Je vérifie de nouveau:
> 
> Où se trouve l'erreur que manifestement je ne voie pas...?


Il s'agit de l'accord du participe passé avec nous dans la proposition 
_que la clope nous eût rendu*s*_ ...


----------



## marget

Alors, peut-on dire que nous pouvons employer soit l'indicatif soit le subjonctif après le verbe penser même à l'affirmatif?


----------



## timpeac

marget said:
			
		

> Alors, peut-on dire que nous pouvons employer soit l'indicatif soit le subjonctif après le verbe penser même à l'affirmatif?


Non Marget - pourquoi penses-tu ça ?

Edit - ah je crois que j'ai compris ! Tu penses à "j'aurais pensé que la clope m'eût rendu plus bavard".

Dans un registre soigné surtout à l'écrit on peut remplacer a) l'imparfait par le subjonctif passé + inversion et b) le conditionnel passé par le subjonctif plus que passé (mais dans ce cas là ça s'appelle "Conditionnel passé 2ère forme") -

Si j'étais riche - fûs-je riche.

...que la clope m'aurait rendu bavard - ...que la clope m'eût rendu bavard.


----------



## marget

timpeac said:
			
		

> Non Marget - pourquoi penses-tu ça ?
> 
> Edit - ah je crois que j'ai compris ! Tu penses à "j'aurais pensé que la clope m'eût rendu plus bavard".
> 
> Dans un registre soigné surtout à l'écrit on peut remplacer le conditionnel par le subjonctif passé -
> 
> Si j'étais riche - fûs-je riche.
> 
> ...que la clope m'aurait rendu bavard - que...la clope m'eût rendu bavard.


 
Je comprends, finalement!  Merci, Tim.


----------



## paulvial

timpeac said:
			
		

> Merci Paul. Les autres n'ont pas dit que "_j'aurais pensé que la beaugency était un fil de qualité " _ne convient pas, n'est-ce pas ? Vous êtes tous d'une seule voix il me semble
> 
> Edit - je voix qu'Ange a confirmé qu'elle ne tique pas sur ça


oui pardonnez moi tous , j'étais dans mes pensées "franglaises" et j'ai dû enregistrer tiquer comme étant "_*ticker*_" dans le sens d'approuver come étant correct ..


----------



## paulvial

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Là, je commencer à m'enliser :
> Je vérifie de nouveau:
> 
> Où se trouve l'erreur que manifestement je ne voie pas...?


 oui moi aussi je suis confus 
je pense  Tim avait raison  et qu'il s'agit du _*subjonctif plus que parfait * et non pas subjonctif passé comme je l'avais mentionné dans mon message 

_Maintenant, Carnesecchi en mentionnant le contionnel passé 2eme forme me pose un problème 
-tout d'abord à l'oreille (et même à l'écrit) on ne peut distinguer le subjonctif plus que parfait du conditionnel passé 2eme forme 
-mais s'il me fallait trancher, j'appliquerais une règle toute simple qui m'a été inculquée dans ma jeunesse et qui veut que _après la locution "que" , un temps du subjonctif est nécessaire _
-mais comme Carnesecchi est beaucoup plus érudit que moi, je suis sûr qu'il se fera un plaisir de me corriger, et de m'enseigner la règle à suivre_.

_


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Puisque la question se pose; voici comment on doit faire concorder les temps :
Si tu viens, tu mangeras -> Indicatif Présent / Indicatif futur
Si tu venais, tu mangerais -> Indicatif Imparfait / Conditionnel présent
Si tu es venu, tu auras mangé -> Indicatif Passé composé / Indicatif futur antérieur
Si tu étais venu, tu aurais mangé -> Indicatif plus-que-parfait / Conditionnel passé 1ère forme
Si tu fus venu, tu eusses mangé -> Indicatif passé antérieur / Conditionnel passé 2ère forme (et non plus-que-parfait du subjonctif, le subjonctif n'ayant rien à faire ici)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Autre cas:
Je pense que tu mangeras -> Indicatif Présent / Indicatif futur
Je pensais que tu mangerais -> Indicatif Imparfait / Conditionnel présent
j'ai pensé que tu auras mangé -> Indicatif Passé composé / Indicatif futur antérieur
j'avais pensé que tu aurais mangé -> Indicatif plus-que-parfait / Conditionnel passé 1ère forme
j'eus pensé que tu eusses mangé -> Indicatif passé antérieur / Conditionnel passé 2ère forme (et non plus-que-parfait du subjonctif, le subjonctif n'ayant rien à faire ici)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

J'aurais pensé que la clope nous aurait rendus plus bavards.

Pas de concordance des temps entre penser et rendre, parce qu'elle se fait entre penser et la condition sous entendue qui lui est associée et entre rendre et la condition sous entendue qui lui est associée (car il ne faut pas les oublier, celles-là) :

(si j'avais réfléchi) J'aurais pensé que tu viendrais (si le temps était beau)(conditionnel présent)
(si j'avais réfléchi) J'aurais pensé que tu serais venu (si le temps avait été beau) (conditionnel passé 1ère forme)
(si j'avais réfléchi) J'aurais pensé que tu fusses venu (si le temps eut été beau) (conditionnel passé 2ème forme)


----------



## timpeac

Wow, merci Carnesecchi ! Marget - suite aux propos de Carnesecchi je viens d'éditer ce que j'ai mis hier qui n'était pas tout à fait correct.


----------



## paulvial

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> J'aurais pensé que la clope nous aurait rendus plus bavards.
> 
> Pas de concordance des temps entre penser et rendre, parce qu'elle se fait entre penser et la condition sous entendue qui lui est associée et entre rendre et la condition sous entendue qui lui est associée (car il ne faut pas les oublier, celles-là) :
> 
> (si j'avais réfléchi) J'aurais pensé que tu viendrais (si le temps était beau)(conditionnel présent)
> (si j'avais réfléchi) J'aurais pensé que tu serais venu (si le temps avait été beau) (conditionnel passé 1ère forme)
> (si j'avais réfléchi) J'aurais pensé que tu fusses venu (si le temps eut été beau) (conditionnel passé 2ème forme)


merci Carnesecchi 
je ne sais pas si c'est l'apéro que je viens d'apprécier, ou le vent marin qui m'a fait travailler la cervelle , mais je suis encore un peu mystifié :

je ne comprends toujours pas comment vous pouvez reconnaître si dans la phrase suivante nous avons à faire au subjonctif imparfait ou bien au conditionnel passé 2eme forme 
j'aurais pensé *qu'il eût rendu 

ceci dit Carnesecchi , vous m'avez bien démontré qu' après la locution "que" ne s'ensuit pas nécéssairement un temps du subjonctif ! 
*il va me falloir y réfléchir à tête reposée peut être ....et peut être relire votre message plusieurs fois ... jusqu'à ce que je comprenne 

est que je dvrais plutôt y penser comme  une  extension de :

"j'aurais pensé qu'il aurait rendu " (s'il en avait eu l'occasion) 
qui donnerait : 
j 'aurais pensé qu'il eût rendu  (s'il en eût eu  l'occasion )  
??? 
j'ai mal au crâne


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> 1. Cette phrase ne serait-elle pas "elle nous aurait/eût rendu*s *plus bavards" ?
> 2. Je sais qu'on ne fait pas l'accord avec faire "il nous a fait comprendre" mais avec rendre ?


 1. Je pense que tu as raison Tim, _rendu*s*_ doit porter la marque du pluriel.
En effet, le complément d'object direct de _rendre_ est _nous_ qui est placé avant. 

En revanche
_Ils nous ont rendu nos affaires - _sans 's' à rendu
car le complément d'objet est _affaires _(placé après) - _nous_ étant un complément indirect (un "datif", ici).

Et, bien sûr, le verbe _rendre_ n'a pas tout à fait le même sens dans l'un et l'autre cas.

 2. a) les verbes concernés sont _faire, laisser_ (plus un ou deux autres que j'ai oubliés  mais que je retrouverais si le problème m'était posé ) mais pas _rendre
_b) de toutes façons, dans la phrase à l'étude, _rendre_ n'est pas suivi d'un infinitif...et ne l'est d'ailleurs jamais, à ma connaissance.
Or la remarque que tu fais ne concerne que les constructions du type
faire + infinitif / laisser + infinitif etc...
D'où 
_Ils se sont fait*s* eux-mêmes_
Accord parfaitement normal et conforme à la règle habituelle (verbe pronominal)

 3. Je crois que _penser que_, à la forme affirmative, n'est jamais suivi du subjonctif.
Par conséquent, je pense que CARNESECCHI a raison : _nous eût rendus_ est bien un conditionnel passé deuxième forme et non un subjonctif plus-que-parfait. I stand corrected.

Pff, moi aussi, ce fil me donne le tourni....quelqu'un aurait une aspirine ?


----------



## timpeac

paulvial said:
			
		

> merci Carnesecchi
> je ne sais pas si c'est l'apéro que je viens d'apprécier, ou le vent marin qui m'a fait travailler la cervelle , mais je suis encore un peu mystifié :
> 
> je ne comprends toujours pas comment vous pouvez reconnaître si dans la phrase suivante nous avons à faire au subjonctif imparfait ou bien au conditionnel passé 2eme forme
> j'aurais pensé *qu'il eût rendu *


On a le choix. On peut dire soit a) qu'on n'utilise jamais le subjonctif après un verbe de valeur positive sauf dans ce seul cas d'usage littéraire soit b) qu'on n'utilise jamais le subjonctif après un verbe de valeur positive et que ce "qu'il eût rendu" n'est pas subjonctif bien que cela ait la même forme que le subjonctif plus-que-parfait. On invente un nouveau terme par conséquent "Conditionnel passé 2ère forme". C'est cette dernière option que les grammariens ont prise. C'est un tour de main, vraiment, pour ne pas devoir remettre toutes les règles concernant le subjonctif que nous connaissons et aimons.


			
				paulvial said:
			
		

> *ceci dit Carnesecchi , vous m'avez bien démontré qu' après la locution "que" ne s'ensuit pas nécéssairement un temps du subjonctif ! *
> il va me falloir y réfléchir à tête reposée peut être ....et peut être relire votre message plusieurs fois ... jusqu'à ce que je comprenne
> 
> est que je dvrais plutôt y penser comme une extension de :
> 
> "j'aurais pensé qu'il aurait rendu " (s'il en avait eu l'occasion)
> qui donnerait :
> j 'aurais pensé qu'il eût rendu (s'il en eût eu l'occasion )
> ???
> j'ai mal au crâne


Pas "s'il en eût eu l'occasion" - mais plutôt "s'il en eut eu l'ocassion". Avec le conditionnel passé 2ème forme on utilise le passé simple pour la partie commençant par "si".

Je dis tout ça grace aux explications de Carnesecchi, et aussi pour qu'il confirme si j'ai bien compris aussi !!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Merci à tous, je suis ravi d'avoir pu éclairer un point de notre belle langue (belle, mais compliquée, après tout, c'était la langue de la diplomatie, non ?)

Encore un détail :
"je ne comprends toujours pas comment vous pouvez reconnaître si dans la phrase suivante nous avons à faire au subjonctif imparfait ou bien au conditionnel passé 2eme forme : j'aurais pensé *qu'il eût rendu "*
Comme l'a écrit timpeac, a la forme affirmative, il n'y a pas de doute, c'est un indicatif ou un conditionnel. Donc, dans ce cas, un conditionnel.

Pour une forme interrogative ou négative, là ????
"Si tu l'eus aimée, eusses-tu pensé qu'elle t'eût trahie ?" comme ça, je ne sais pas et c'est le contexte qui indique (enfin, j'espère) s'il y a une condition attachée à "t'eût trahie".

"Si tu l'eus aimée, eusses-tu pensé qu'elle t'eût trahie (même) si ce n'eut été pour son père ?" là, c'est un conditionnel passé 2ème forme

Distribution d'aspirines à tout le monde! Et deux pour moi!


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour bonjour!

Quelle lecture dès le réveil! Café-aspirine, pourquoi pas... En tous cas, merci à vous tous.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
Mille pardons à tous, j'ai découvert quelque chose que je n'aime pas : la forme 
"Si nous eussions voulu réussir, nous eussions réussi" (Balzac) est admise!!!! (irréel du passé)
et 
_J'aurais pensé qu'il eût rendu (s'il en eût eu l'occasion )_ est finalement correct!!!!
Ca ne simplifie, hélas, rien du tout!
Dont acte!


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Mille pardons à tous, j'ai découvert quelque chose que je n'aime pas : la forme
> "Si nous eussions voulu réussir, nous eussions réussi" (Balzac) est admise!!!! (irréel du passé)
> et
> _J'aurais pensé qu'il eût rendu (s'il en eût eu l'occasion )_ est finalement correct!!!!


Mille excuses alors Paul On parle encore de l'aspirine à cette heure ? Moi j'ai besoin de quelque chose un peu plus fort...

osè-je demander la différence de nuance entre

_il l'eût rendu (s'il en eût eu l'occasion) _
_il l'eut rendu (s'il en eût eu l'occasion)_


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,


			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> osè-je demander la différence de nuance entre
> 
> _il l'eût rendu (s'il en eût eu l'occasion) _
> _il l'eut rendu (s'il en eût eu l'occasion)_


 
La différence, c'est que la 1ère phrase est juste et que la 2ème phrase est erronée, "il l'eut rendu" est un passé simple de l'indicatif, ce devrait être un conditionnel.


----------



## geve

La grammaire, c'est comme le code de la route : il faudrait faire des stages de révision régulièrement... Je salue le courage de ceux qui ont osé monter au front, et l'ont fait avec brio.  

Sur ce, je vais m'en aller sur la pointe des pieds, car personnellement, je n'en suis qu'au passé composé, dans mes révisions !!


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> 
> La différence, c'est que la 1ère phrase est juste et que la 2ème phrase est erronée, "il l'eut rendu" est un passé simple de l'indicatif, ce devrait être un conditionnel.


 
Ah désolé désolé - tout le monde - ne faites aucune attention à mon dernier message. J'ai voulu demander -

Qu'est-ce que la différence de nuance entre

_il l'eût rendu s'il en eût eu l'occasion
il l'eût rendu s'il en eut eu l'occasion_


----------



## CARNESECCHI

hello,
_"il l'eût rendu s'il en eut eu l'occasion"_
cela signifie ; si, au moment dit (l'instant doit être déterminé pour pouvoir utliser le passé antérieur), il avait (eut) eu l'occasion, il l'aurait (eût) rendu. la condition ne s'est pas réalisée, il ne l'a pas rendu.

Maintenant, chez Balzac :
_"Des liens de famille, mais faibles, m'attachaient à quelques maisons riches dont l'accès m'eût été interdit par ma fierté, si le mépris et l'indifférence ne m'en eussent déjà fermé les portes."_
Honoré de Balzac, La Peau de Chagrin, p. 126 s.
"ne m'en eussent" en place de "ne m'en eurent"

Les portes lui étaient fermées, donc la condition ne s'est pas réalisée. Aussi, à mon humble avis, tel que le comprends qu'il a été utilisé par Zola, le sens est le même pour "eussent" et "eurent"
Ca éclaircit le cas ?

PS : Désolé pour l'anglais : je suis en train de communiquer avec Marget et je crois que j'ai fais une confusion entre ma messagerie et ce fil!!!


----------



## timpeac

Donc, pour résumer, tu ne vois pas de différence entre les deux formes ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

timpeac said:
			
		

> Donc, pour résumer, tu ne vois pas de différence entre les deux formes ?


Pour résumer : Non!

Ne le répète pas mais, comme je suis mauvais esprit  , je soupçonne qu'une des deux formes est une approximation que l'utilisation par nos grands maîtres en écriture a validée!!


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Pour résumer : Non!
> 
> Ne le répète pas mais, comme je suis mauvais esprit  , je soupçonne qu'une des deux formes est une approximation que l'utilisation par nos grands maîtres en écriture a validée!!


Haha, ça se peut. Je me rappelle de mes études universitaires que l'évolution des formes verbales latines en les formes françaises n'était pas simple, et qu'elle était différente dans les diverses régions françaises avant qu'on ait commencé à imposer un bon usage pour normaliser ces usages.

Par exemple ce qui est aujourd'hui le subjonctif passé vient du plus-que-parfait indicatif latin (si je ne me trompe), et on le vois avec ce sens dans les textes de certains écrivains avant le 17me siècle. Je m'imagine que le système qu'on a aujourd'hui est dû premièrement à ce que les grammariens ont décidé d'approuver, puisqu'avant toute combinaison de tous ces temps était jadis possible.


----------



## Cath.S.

Je me mêle,  juste pour souligner un truc idiot mais qui m'arrête :


> dans un registre soigné surtout à l'écrit...


...on n'emploiera jamais le mot _clope_ 
=>
_la clope nous rendrait_
conditionnel présent
ou
_la clope nous aurait rendus_
conditionnel passé 1ère forme.


----------



## timpeac

De clope en clope
Un jour ton coeur
te claque !

Et il me semble idem pour le conditionnel passé 2ème forme !


----------



## geve

Avertissement :  ''Le conditionnel passé 2ème forme nuit gravement à la santé"  
 


			
				egueule said:
			
		

> _dans un registre soigné surtout à l'écrit..._
> 
> ...on n'emploiera jamais le mot _clope_


Eh oui... personne n'ignore que ce qu'on lit sur internet n'est pas forcément du "registre soigné" !


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Jacques Faizant prête à Raymond Barre la phrase suivante :
*"Je tiendrais pour congru que nous nous magnassions le popotin" *


----------

